# I’ll go on record saying she’s damaged goods



## alv

¿Cómo traduciríais esta frase? Dejo mi intento, que no me convence: 

I’ll go on record as saying this:  she’s damaged goods...

Diré esto abiertamente: ella está dañada...

Gracias.


----------



## syntr

Dir*ía* esto abiertamente


----------



## k-in-sc

I think it really is "diré," "I'll say," and not "diría," "I would say."
What don't you like about your translation, alv? It seems fine to me. I see why it would be nice to have a different term for "damaged goods" (maybe ''una persona dañada''?) but just "dañada" works.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...she's+damaged+goods"&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## alv

Gracias a ambos. k-in-sc, creía que mi traducción no era muy literal.


----------



## Lurrezko

Es extraño en español decir que alguien *está dañado*. Se suele decir de cosas, _aparato dañado_, _fruta dañada_. ¿Qué expresa en inglés *damaged goods*?


----------



## alv

¿Valdría herida en vez de dañada?


----------



## Lurrezko

alv said:


> ¿Valdría herida en vez de dañada?



Tengo la impresión de que alude a otra cosa. A ver qué dicen los nativos


----------



## alv

El texto trata de una persona que tuvo problemas psicológicos y adicción a las drogas. La frase sigue así, y tampoco sabría cómo traducir bien la última parte: 

I’ll go on record as saying this: she’s damaged goods, and it’s all over her.

Quizás: 

Diré esto abiertamente: ella está dañada, por toda ella.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's all over her: se le nota a leguas. 
I thought about "herida."  I dunno, though -  "damaged goods" is like saying she has a lot of emotional baggage. And the context makes it clear that she's strong in spite of what she's been through. But "herida" might work in another context, where the person has not managed to overcome their problems.


----------



## alv

k-in-sc: muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## k-in-sc

You're welcome  
Could you do anything with "cicatrizada" (in an emotional/psychological sense)?


----------



## alv

"Cicatrizada" quizás se refiere a que ya están del todo superados los problemas, aquí se refiere a una persona que no los superó del todo.


----------



## securehope

> ¿Qué expresa en inglés damaged goods?



Que la persona ha sido maltratada, abusada, violada, o tiene un pasado lleno de cosas desagradables. 



> I’ll go on record as saying this: she’s damaged goods, *and it’s all over her*.


Expresa "y se ve/no está oculto"


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe it's different in English then, because "emotionally/psychologically scarred" would mean the person bears permanent marks of the damage.


----------



## Mate

La vida la ha marcado con dureza y eso se nota.

La vida ha sido dura con ella, y eso se nota.


----------



## k-in-sc

This is why Mateamargo makes the big bucks


----------



## Mate

Then how come I didn't notice that yet?


----------



## Moritzchen

Pero alguien puede haber sufrido dureza en la vida y seguir adelante tal vez incluso con más fuerza. _She's damaged goods_ indicaría que está caída, arruinada (pero no en el sentido económico), acabada. 
Me parece que por ahí van los tiretes, pero no se me ocurre nada que le haga justicia a la frase.


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> _She's damaged goods_ indicaría que está caída, arruinada (pero no en el sentido económico), acabada.


To me it doesn't mean that at all. It just means she's got some issues because of what she's been through. She'll never be an innocent, trusting young girl again.



Mateamargo said:


> Then how come I didn't notice that yet?


You haven't noticed it yet? Well, you should see it in your next paycheck


----------



## bondia

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Es extraño en español decir que alguien *está dañado*. Se suele decir de cosas, _aparato dañado_, _fruta dañada_. ¿Qué expresa en inglés *damaged goods*?


 
Creo que cuando se refiere a mercancías, es un articulo o producto que no se puede vender (nadie lo quiere) porque está deteriorado. 
En este caso, compara a la persona con un artículo de estas características. Está deteriorada porque ha recibido malos tratos de un tipo u otro.
Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## bailarín

Y ahí va el mío, damas y caballeros...

Para que conste, (ella) tiene muchos problemas mentales y no está estable emocionalmente.
Que conste que (ella) tiene muchos problemas mentales y no está estable emocionalmente.


----------



## k-in-sc

It probably would help to know that he's talking about Carrie Fisher and the rest of the quote is " ... but she’s the only person I ever worked with who has the ability to work through being damaged. Heroically."


----------



## Arrius

Escuché la frase en una película americana con súbtitulos en castellano, pero no me acuerdo como se llamaba. Una jóven madre de un niño ilegítimo que temaba no poder encontrar marido en una época de moral más estricta dijo de sí misma:
_I'm damaged goods_ y se leyó abajo _Soy mercancia dañada_.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, in that case "damaged goods" on the marriage market. Unfortunately, this usage here is a little looser, more like "she's been through the mill" or "she's the worse for wear" or something.


----------



## Lurrezko

Mateamargo said:


> La vida la ha marcado con dureza y eso se nota.
> 
> La vida ha sido dura con ella, y eso se nota.


 
A mí también me gustan los intentos de Mateamargo. Si el contexto fuera más coloquial, seguro que en cada país hay otras formas de decirlo. En España diríamos* la vida le ha dado muchos palos*, por ejemplo.

Sólo tengo una duda/objeción. Si decimos de una mujer que la vida la ha marcado con dureza, estamos usando un eufemismo, un rodeo piadoso para evitar describir su pasado o su estado actual en toda su crudeza. ¿Ocurre lo mismo con _damaged goods_? No soy nativo y no oigo el tono de la expresión, pero literalmente se está diciendo que esa persona es mercancía defectuosa. Eso en español no es idiomático, pero, de serlo, sería un juicio muy directo e hiriente, todo lo contrario a la alternativa que proponemos.


----------



## k-in-sc

The most common use of "damaged goods" to refer to people is in a dating sense, as Arrius pointed out. In that case she was "tainted" as a potential partner just by the fact of having had a child out of wedlock. But in cases such as this one it means the person is never going to be quite right again, emotionally and/or psychologically (so date them at your own risk).  Of course he was talking about working with Carrie Fisher, not dating her, but I guess filming a movie  brings out a lot of emotions. 
"La vida le ha dado muchos palos" reminds me of a yerba commercial in Uruguay (where they like it strong, without palitos) that said "Cuando la vida no te da palos te da buena yerba"


----------



## Lurrezko

k-in-sc said:


> The most common use of "damaged goods" to refer to people is in a dating sense, as Arrius pointed out. In that case she was "tainted" as a potential partner just by the fact of having had a child out of wedlock. But in cases such as this one it means the person is never going to be quite right again, emotionally and/or psychologically (so date them at your own risk).  Of course he was talking about working with Carrie Fisher, not dating her, but I guess filming a movie  brings out a lot of emotions.
> "La vida le ha dado muchos palos" reminds me of a yerba commercial in Uruguay (where they like it strong, without palitos) that said "Cuando la vida no te da palos te da buena yerba"



Gracias. Entonces la cuestión es que _la vida la ha marcado con dureza_ apunta hacia el pasado, pero _she's damaged goods_ apunta hacia el pasado y hacia el futuro (ya nunca volverá a ser la misma). ¿Podríamos decir, simplemente,* ya nunca volverá a ser la misma, y eso se nota*?


----------



## k-in-sc

"Ya nunca volverá a ser la misma" = "she's kinda/pretty messed up emotionally"? 
Not quite as strong, it seems to me.


----------



## Lurrezko

This is a hard nut to crack, it seems to me...


----------



## bailarín

In the movie True Lies with Arnold Shwarzenegger, he tells Tia Carrere, "you're damaged goods, lady" in the sense of being crazy or unstable. That's why I offered my translation.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, interesting! In the movie, why was she "damaged goods" and what was her relationship with Schwarzenegger?
I'm wondering if the Spanish subtitles for that scene might be useful to us. But the OP has probably already moved on by now


----------



## bailarín

Well, just for you all, I went and played the movie (check it out for yourselves around the 1 hour 35 minute marker).  The subtitles in Spanish translate "you're damaged goods, lady" as "no sirve para nada."

The movie at that point makes her out to be selfish, conniving and conspiring.  She's telling Arnold about her great plans of making a lot of money off of an illegal arms deal and not caring about anybody's cause; just the fact of making money.  And that's when he replies, "you're damaged goods, lady."  Again, indicating that she is mentally unstable, i.e., [kah-RE-zi] with a capital C.


----------



## k-in-sc

Good effort on your part! But that subtitle "no nos sirve para nada"


----------



## Corintio44

She's damaged goods = Tiene muchos problemas emocionales.

No es expresión idiomática, pero...


----------



## duvija

OK, I just got an answer from two native speakers, claiming it means only "she's not a virgin". 
I kinda don't believe it.

saludos


----------



## eli-chi

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Es extraño en español decir que alguien *está dañado*. Se suele decir de cosas, _aparato dañado_, _fruta dañada_. ¿Qué expresa en inglés *damaged goods*?


"Por si las moscas", por acá no tiene nada de extraño decir que alguien está o ha sido (emocionalmente) "dañado".

P.S. Mi intento es este:  "Lo haré público diciendo esto: ella, a todas luces, está dañada".


----------



## k-in-sc

duvija said:


> OK, I just got an answer from two native speakers, claiming it means only "she's not a virgin".
> I kinda don't believe it.


No, don't believe it.
And where did you get those people, anyway? The 19th century?!


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> No, don't believe it.
> And where did you get those people, anyway? The 19th century?!


 

My kids. Total native English speakers. And they are not anylonger kids. Actually, they said 'she sleeps around', so from there to being a virgin, it's a long stretch. My fault...

saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, it's not that common a phrase. Even we foreros are having trouble getting a handle on it. Did you ask them why they thought that?
To me it mainly meant somebody is not good relationship material, either because of something traumatic like an ugly divorce or for other reasons (coke problem, snakes in the head, whatever). But it seems to be used to mean "messed up" in general.


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes, the Urban Dictionary also includes it as one possible meaning for the term:
4. DAMAGED GOODS
Girl who has had her hymen broken. A non-virgin. Woman who has had carnal knowledge.


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> Yes, the Urban Dictionary also includes it as one possible meaning for the term:
> 4. DAMAGED GOODS
> Girl who has had her hymen broken. A non-virgin. Woman who has had carnal knowledge.


Groannnnn ...
Yeah, that's probably an important meaning when you're 14 years old like most Urban Dictionary contributors.


----------



## Moritzchen

I agree, but it´s there.


----------



## PiketteAndTheLandOfWords

A ver... lo de damaged goods aplicado a una mujer es siempre, siempre una frase machista que se refiere a su experiencia sexual. Si además se hace alusión a otros "daños" (droga, violencia, etc), empeora el sentido, es una mujer que el hablante "no la quiere ni regalada", porque está "fallada". Es una frase que no se aplica nunca a hombres, por ejemplo. Evidentemente a estas alturas del siglo 21 que una mujer no tenga himen sólo importa en contextos muy tradicionalistas, pero... la idea sigue por ahí en las psiques... Esto, en cuanto a interpretación de la frase. Sobre traducciones, lo que propone Mate Amargo me gusta, y cada uno lo puede adaptar a lo que necesite, pero quería aclarar esto sobre lo que implica el uso de esta frase.


----------



## PiketteAndTheLandOfWords

Es una frase que fue de uso común en otras épocas, para referirse a eso, a chicas que ya no eran vírgenes (mejor aún, madres solteras como en la película que se menciona por ahí). Ahora puede que no se use tanto. Por suerte. Que haya foreros hablantes nativo s que no la conozcan sólo demuestra su juventud o su falta de cultura literaria/cinematográfica anterior al año de su nacimiento.


----------



## duvija

PiketteAndTheLandOfWords said:


> Es una frase que fue de uso común en otras épocas, para referirse a eso, a chicas que ya no eran vírgenes (mejor aún, madres solteras como en la película que se menciona por ahí). Ahora puede que no se use tanto. Por suerte. Que haya foreros hablantes nativo s que no la conozcan sólo demuestra su juventud o su falta de cultura literaria/cinematográfica anterior al año de su nacimiento.



Por las dudas, estás contestando un hilo del 2010!


----------



## PiketteAndTheLandOfWords

No, estoy agregando información útil en una herramienta que se sigue usando, da igual cuándo se haya abierto el hilo. Al que lo empezó quizás ya no le sirva, pero le puede servir a muchos otros. Yo misma caí aquí buscando ayuda sobre cómo traducir esta frase.


----------



## duvija

PiketteAndTheLandOfWords said:


> No, estoy agregando información útil en una herramienta que se sigue usando, da igual cuándo se haya abierto el hilo. Al que lo empezó quizás ya no le sirva, pero le puede servir a muchos otros. Yo misma caí aquí buscando ayuda sobre cómo traducir esta frase.



Ah, perdón, entonces. A mí muchas veces me pasa cuando no me fijo en la fecha original, que me pongo a hablar con fantasmas de tiempos lejanos...


----------



## k-in-sc

It definitely doesn't always have a sexual meaning in English, whether applied to women or men.


----------



## Sense

Lurrezko said:


> mercancía defectuosa


I think this is a very good one.
I assume he is being machist.
Also, "material defectuoso."

Once I heard a pornographic film producer saying "material desechable", meaning "discardable material", referring to the kind of actress he wouldn't hire. So I can imagine this kind of person saying "mercancía defectuosa" or "material defectuoso" referring to a woman.


----------

